

Ask HN: How to get employer attention to become digital nomad - hopetotravel

I&#x27;ve been chosen to be one of the 100 for Remote Year.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;remoteyear.com<p>I&#x27;m a front-end developer who has focused primarily on HTML(5) and CSS(3), uses WordPress for client sites and has only dabbled with JS on occasion when needed. I&#x27;ve been going through codecademy but realize I have months and likely years before I can get up to speed to proficiently code using frameworks like Angular, React.js or Ember (which seems to be what most employers are looking for these days!). I&#x27;ve always been drawn more towards the UI side of the front-end and not so much the interactive, animated side. So I&#x27;m kind of stuck in the middle of skills between graphic designer and developer. I also do some amateur photography on the side with a full-frame DSLR but I haven&#x27;t yet generated any revenue with my photos from any submissions on various sites.<p>Unfortunately, I don&#x27;t have a permanent full-time job and the contract job I&#x27;m working will come to an end in the next weeks. They don&#x27;t have funds to hire me.<p>I&#x27;m under a super tight deadline to figure out if any employer is willing to employ me while I participate in Remote Year. But, this is a catch-22 because I cannot participate until I am gainfully employed full-time.<p>I&#x27;ve sent off 20-30 resumes just in this past week or two and not getting any attention from potential employers.<p>It&#x27;s frustrating because I&#x27;m super eager to go but it&#x27;s becoming less likely I&#x27;ll find something that works for both me and an employer. I&#x27;m even applying to positions like Technical Support with Github, which I could easily do, or customer service with other companies even if they aren&#x27;t ideal for me. I just am not hearing back from anyone and this deadline is basically up!<p>What would you do if you were in my shoes? I&#x27;m running out of ideas!
======
gamechangr
Post to Github!

This may not help you in the moment, but will help substantially in the
future.

There's not much opportunity for HTML and CSS. Those are pretty much required.
WordPress you may have more lower level opportunities.

What about working in Python? Super easy to get going and post some basic apps
to Github. If you're active, that will help prove that you are a passionate
learner (look what I did MOM!)

Everyone says they are "eager" or "passionate" or "crazy about", "can't live
without, without any proof.

Seriously, MeetUps and Github is the next step.

